# LS Tractor PTO problems



## Capn. Bly (Jan 5, 2022)

Just joined the forum and I'm really happy to be accepted on here. I have a question about a PTO issue. I have an LS G3033 and the PTO is not engaging. When you turn the switch on, the light comes on on the dash as though it is engaged, but nothing happens. I checked the fuse on the firewall (10amp) and it's fine. I checked the solenoid toward the rear of the tractor that mounts on the little metal shaft on a "hydraulic type box" and when the PTO switch is engaged, there is magnetism in it. I pulled that entire "hydraulic type" box (not sure what it's called) that the solenoid is hooked to, cleaned all of the ports in it and put it back together; hooked everything up and still nothing. One thing I should note is that when I took that box off, there wasn't much oil in it and I'm not sure how much should be in it. I would just about assume it should pour oil out when disassembled. Oil dipstick in the rear of the tractor shows full.

On another note....the PTO shaft is not able to be turned by hand at any point, so I'm not sure if it's supposed to "freewheel" when not engaged or if it pretty much stays locked. I also read that a weak battery could cause it to not work, but when the engine is running, my battery is showing 14.40 volts.

If any of you have some ideas or have seen this before, I would greatly appreciate anything you have to offer because I'm at a loss and this is about what I feel like .

Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Capn Bly, welcome tot he forum.

When you flick the PTO switch on, can you confirm that the solenoid valve actuated? You say there is magnetism in the solenoid, but is it enough the open the valve to allow hydraulic pressure/flow to the PTO clutch pack? 

When the PTO clutch pack is not energized, there is an automatic brake that sets to prevent the PTO shaft turning with fluid shear.


----------



## Capn. Bly (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Big T. Thank you for replying to my post. I'm gonna try to answer your questions best I can, even though I'm not exactly understanding them because I'm not real familiar with how the "innderds" of these parts work. "Can I confirm that the solenoid valve actuated?" No, I can not confirm this because I'm not exactly sure how to. Is it something I would hear actuate? or maybe if I'm touching the box, I would feel it move on the inside? I'm just not sure on that one. Also....As I'm reading where you address the magnetism on my solenoid, is it possible that the solenoid is working, but not necessarily as well as it should, therefore not creating enough magnetism? I basically just tested it by turning the switch on and touching it with a screwdriver, which did magnetize. It had a fairly strong pull, but wasn't too difficult to pull the screwdriver off. I also reattached it to the shaft where it mounts and confirmed it was magnetizing to that shaft; but again, it wasn't a SUPER STRONG pull. Should it be a super strong magnet?

I have attached a photo of what the breakdown of that solenoid and what I'm assuming is the clutch pack. Let me know which valve you're talking about and how I would know if it's actuating.

And again.....Thank you so much for reaching out to me. I'll take all the help I can get on this.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your solenoid valve is the one with a couple of wires running to it. Actually, one wire should be sufficient. Your clutch pack is internal (a series of discs that are squeezed together when hydraulically activated. You should be able to hear an audible click when the valve is energized. Have someone flick the switch while your ear is close to the solenoid. 

You can check the voltage at the solenoid when the PTO switch is on. Also, you can clean all electrical plugs/ contacts n the PTO circuit. You can get a big spray can of contact cleaner at an auto parts store.


----------



## Capn. Bly (Jan 5, 2022)

Big T,

Thank you again for your added input. I think we're getting closer to resolving this issue. Sounds like you're pretty much leaning toward that solenoid and I may be too. Two questions....

1. I just lowered all of my implements and checked the hydraulic fluid. It barely reached the bottom of the dipstick. Could this be the reason my PTO won't engage? too low on fluid?

2. I took the solenoid off the shaft and removed the valve that it is attached to. I put the solenoid back on and energized it by turning on the key and PTO switch. At the tip of the valve, I touched it with a wrench. There was magnetism at the end of that valve, but not even enough to keep the wrench stuck to it. All I had to do was barely apply pressure pulling the wrench away and it came right off. Could it be there just isn't enough magnetism there? As though the solenoid is getting energy, but not enough to be working properly? I'm wondering if it should be pulling like gangbusters at the end of that valve.

I'll wait for your response. Thanks again


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

1. Many guys fill the reservoir with loader and lift raised. You could compromise on this practice, like raising one. But regardless, in your current circumstances you are low on fluid. 

2. The solenoid should have a strong pull. Have you cleaned all of your electrical connections to the solenoid? Also, the PTO switch contacts might be oxidized or burned internally, whereby you have a high resistance connection within the switch reducing voltage to the solenoid coil.


----------



## Capn. Bly (Jan 5, 2022)

Contacts are clean. I checked the voltage where the solenoid plugs in and I have 13.8 volts going to it with the motor running.
My switch on the dash does seem a little funky in that it will turn 360 degrees. Not sure if it should do that, but it does lock into place like it’s supposed to. 

I also have two plugs under the seat near the hydraulic pack / solenoid that I’m not real sure what they are, but I can’t find anything they’d plug into. I have attached a pic, if you might know what they are. I was thinking they might be something g if my tractor was an HST, but it’s not.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The two plugs under the seat are most likely for accessories that your tractor is not equipped with.


----------



## Capn. Bly (Jan 5, 2022)

Hey Big T, I wanted to run something by you. Today, I took the little hydraulic box thing (see pic) off







and the two things that have the springs and plungers in, I took those off, took the springs and plungers out and put it all back together without the springs and plungers. Then I put it back on the tractor. So by doing this, should the PTO engage as soon as you crank the tractor, basically bypassing the switch and solenoid and it would basically run all the time? I did this just to see if I could get the PTO to turn, which would then narrow it down to something in or on that box. However, when I put the box back on and cranked the tractor, still no PTO engagement and I still can't turn it by hand or anything.

So I guess my questions would be 1. Should the PTO have engaged pretty much automatically? 2. If it should have, does it now sound like I may have an internal issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------

